# Twisted kanthal builds



## Snape of Vape (9/1/19)

Hey all, 

I bought some UD 28ga twisted wire to try out a twisted build. Now on steam-engine they talk about pitch etc? What should I fill in there? Anyone know?

Is there a specific build that anyone can recommend maybe? I usually build 2mm, to around 0.9 to 1.1 ohms. Single coil, in Origen little 16 on a Reo. I also have a pulse X and some other atties if there's a more serious build you can recommend. I'm after good flavour, clouds aren't my thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (9/1/19)

Hi there, the pitch refers to the distance between each of the ridges on the twisted wire. As stated on the app, count 10 ridges (top parts of the twisted wire) and measure the distance for the 10 ridges and devide by 10 to make it easier. Hope this helps bud

Example - if those 10 ridges were over a space of 10mm it would be 10 ridges / 10mm = 1mm

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/1/19)

Thanks @Chris du Toit ! That part I've found online. Was more wondering if anyone perhaps knows the count on the UD 28 dual wires? 
And also if there's any builds you can recommend for twisted builds?


----------



## Silver (9/1/19)

Snape of Vape said:


> Thanks @Chris du Toit ! That part I've found online. Was more wondering if anyone perhaps knows the count on the UD 28 dual wires?
> And also if there's any builds you can recommend for twisted builds?



Hi @Snape of Vape 
I might be wrong and am no coil building expert
But I think with twisted wire, you just make a simple coil

Tailored to the atty - like you said - on the OL16 - 2mm ID - and then as many wraps as the resistance you are comfortable with.

Not sure what other types of builds you could do with twisted - maybe a parallel build (for a single coil atty) - never tried that. Or dual parallels for a dual coil atty...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

